# Formular / submit / php :/ plz help !



## bkt (29. März 2004)

Moin,
ich hoffe ihr seid von dem topic nicht erschrocken 

Hier mein prob:

um Anfang gleich mal.

ich lasse eine seite mittels index?page=kontakt ausgegeben
nun habe habe ich ein Formular.

```
<form action="formular.php" method="post">
```

Dies ist der Code, ehm, in der Formular.php werden die eingegebenen Daten geprüft. 
Wenn alles ausgefüllt ist, wird der Text: Vielen Dank fuer ihre anfrage.. blabla usw... Ausgegeben.

Nur mein problem ist, das ich es nicht in die seite includet bekomme.
Er geht quasi direkt an die formular.php und gibts diese aus.. also page weg steht nur da  Vielen Dank fuer ihre anfrage.. blabla usw... 

Jo, ich hoffe ich hab es nicht Allzu kompliziert erklärt 

Wäre ueber nen tipp oder bissel Hilfer echt sehr froh !

Entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler... sitze seid 12 h an einem code 

Bis dann


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, hab keine Lösunge gefunden wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab und hab deswegen das Formular einfach in ein PopUp gepackt...
Is halt eine Möglichkeit, hast du dir zwar glaub ich nicht so erhofft, aber wie gesagt, is halt ein Weg das zu umgehen...

Aber mich würde eine andere Lösung auch sehr interessieren...


----------



## bkt (29. März 2004)

jo ich hoffe wir bekommen nen antwort.

Habe schon so ziemlich alle foren durchgemacht.. aber nirgends was gefunden :/


----------



## Shaddow (30. März 2004)

wenn ich richtig verstanden hab, sollen die bariable auf der selben seite ausgegebene werden?
entweder du  nutzt in der phpdate html also:

echo ("
<html>
<body>
........
</body>
</html>
");
oder du nimmst den php code setzt ihn direktb in deine seite und änderstes den formtag in :   <form action="<?PHP echo "$PHP_SELF" ?>" method="post">


----------



## Quaese (30. März 2004)

Hi,

hoffentlich habe ich Dein Problem richtig verstanden. Du willst, nachdem das 
Formular ausgewertet wurde, den Text "Vielen Dank fuer ihre Anfrage..." im oder
unterhalb des Formulars angezeigen.

Du kannst am Ende der *formular.php* mit

```
strAusgabe = "Vielen Dank fuer ihre Anfrage";
header("Location: rel_pfad_form.php?ausgabe=strAusgabe");    // Formular-Datei mit Parameter aufrufen
```

die Datei mit dem Formular mit einem Parameter aufrufen. Diesen kannst Du 
anschliessend im Formulardokument auswerten und anzeigen lassen.


```
if($HTTP_GET_VARS['ausgabe'] != ""){
    echo("<p>" . $HTTP_GET_VARS['ausgabe'] . "</p>");
}
```

Vielleicht war's ja, was Du suchst ...

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## bkt (30. März 2004)

hi, danke erstma aber es ist doch nicht ganz das, was ich suche :/

```
<?

include("config.php");

if ( $name == "" ) {
echo "<font>Bitte geben Sie Ihren Namen ein.</font><br><br>";
echo "<input type=button value=zurück onClick=history.back()>";
exit;
}

if (!(eregi ("^.+@.+\\..+$", $from))) {
echo "<font>Bitte geben Sie eine korrekte eMail-Adresse an.</font><br><br>";
echo "<input type=button value=zurück onClick=history.back()>";
exit;
}

if ( $bank == "" ) {
echo "<font>Bitte geben Sie die korrekte Bankverbindung ein.</font><br><br>";
echo "<input type=button value=zurück onClick=history.back()>";
exit;
}
mail("$to", "$subject", "$name sendete Ihnen eine Nachricht am $datum.\n\n Name: $name\n\n Email-Adresse: $from\n\n Bank: $bank\n\n Kontonummer: $kto\n\n Bankleitzahl: $bkl\n\n Nachricht: $message\n\n Anfrageenart: $select\n\nACHTUNG:\nZur Sicherheit werden einige Daten protokolliert !\n\nIP-Adresse: $ip\nHost: $host\nPlattform: $plattf","From: $from\n");
mail("$from", "$webmaster", "$name Ihre Nachricht wurde weitergeleitet.\nWir werden Ihre Anfrage so schnell wie möglich bearbeiten.\n\nMit freundlichen Grüssen\n$webmaster\n\n$autor\n\n\nACHTUNG:\nZur Sicherheit werden einige Daten protokolliert !\n\nIP-Adresse: $ip\nHost: $host\nPlattform: $plattf","From: $to\n");

if($wahl =="0")
{
echo "<font>";
echo "Vielen Dank $name !<br>Ihre Nachricht wurde am $datum ans $webmaster gesendet.<br>IP-Adresse: $ip<br>Host: $host<br>Plattform: $plattf<br><br>";
echo "</font>";
}
else
{
include("dankseite.php");
}

?>
```

das ist die submit.php (hab sie mal umbenannt)

wie ihr seht bekommt der jenige eine bestätigung oder auch eine Fehlermeldung.
dieses will ich unterm Formular haben.
Er includet das nicht :/
Sondern geht direkt in die Fehlerseite oder eben in die Dankseite.. hmpf :/

Ehm, nun etwas verständlicher ?


----------



## Quaese (30. März 2004)

Hi,

ich habe es schon einige male auf die Art und Weise gelöst, wie im Anhang. Schau es Dir einfach mal an ... kostet ja nix ;-)

Edit:
Die beiden Mail-Aufrufe in der formular.php habe ich noch auskommentiert ... musst Du wieder ändern.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

